# Leash training



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

We took Cooper and Alia to the park this afternoon. I think he just needed an interesting place to explore. The mosquitoes were really bad on the trails, so we turned back for the rest of the park with the kiddos. Once the boat ramp was in sight, Cooper had to take a dip. He wondered in up to his belly and wanted to try out his sea legs, but the Arkansas River is up way to high with a wicked current right now. Alia decided the water might not be so bad after all if little brother loved it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was lucky and none of my pups had issues with leashes and walking. However, when I dog-sat my niece's Golden, he didn't want to budge. I found if I walked with a freeze dried liver treat tucked nicely in my hand, he followed! I also found talking in a high pitched sing-song voice helped to make him follow me.

There are a few members who train dogs on the forum. They'll help...It's a busy weekend...


----------



## me2 (May 13, 2005)

Sometimes it just takes a little time that's all. Once he realizes the leash means he gets to sniff some interesting stuff ( sniffing is dogs form of gossip, lol) he will gladly walk on the leash.

Digital Paint Pet Portraits
Pet Portraits on Framed Tiles


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

He seems to do better if I take him to different places. I've put a harness on him for the last three walks and he's been doing better.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

bluebomberx said:


> Cooper is twelve weeks old and doesn't want to walk on the leash; granted we've only had him for one week. The general idea I've received from my Google searches is Cooper has to realize I'm the center of his world first (or at least where the treats are). I've managed this one. He's learned sit and down and that the clicker is a reward. He'll come when he hears his name, but it isn't fool proofed yet. When he's around other dogs, he'll wonder around with his leash, but only where he wants to go. I can take him out in the backyard with his leash dragging and he doesn't mind. Am I asking too much too soon? Alia, on the other hand, didn't take very long to understand that the leash gets her outside for a walk. Cooper sleeps a lot still. He plays in the morning when we get up and off/on throughout the day. But for the most part he likes to sleep in front of the couch.


How is the leash walking coming along? Patience!! Practice having him 'follow you' around with him dragging his leash indoors is fun and safe...

Many dont want to walk on leash in a straight line too far...they would rather play and run in circles then walk in a straight line! So try to keep your straight-line walking short and fun...building up his interest and stamina.

Remember the clicker is not the reward - it is a noise maker that just marks the event so that you can give the reward (treat). Eventually you wean off the clicker and replace the treat with praise.

Does he spend more time looking for (or at) you then you do at him? If not spend more time working on getting his attention - using food or play or tummy rubs....

At his age he can be expected to learn to sitting politely while you put his food bowl down...sitting at the door and waiting while you open the door....

It is a fun age!


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

It's going... We just got back a few minutes ago from a 1/2 mile jog. I pulled him over on accident on the backside of the block. He stopped to check something out with Alia, and I kept going at my snail's pace jog. Oops. He didn't seem to mind though. He's really doing alot better with the harness. I need to buy a second harness for him because the one he is using now is Alia's. She's a little miffed about that... They are both plopped down next to my chair right now.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

He's too young for jogging at all. It is suggested he be 2 YEARS old before you jog with him (but he can run around the yard if he wants)


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

I'm not trying to be an ass, but do you have a soruce you can cite for that statement, or is that your opinion/experience? I've never heard of anyone waiting until a dog is two years old before jogging with them. If he's able to run full-tilt in the yard, he's capable of snail's pace jog that is slower than your average geriatric power walker.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've heard that the pavement is the thing that is hard on the developing joints not so much the jogging. If you had a grass field you would probably be OK.


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

I've been searching google and so far only came up with one website that suggests waiting 12-13 months. I'll keep refining the search to get some more info on the matter.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually, Jud is right- ideally the dog should not be jogged with on pavement until about 18 months of age. Free running on natural ground is fine- let him go as long as he wants  SHORT walks on pavement are fine.


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! Sounds like dirt is a staple of a dog's life  By the way, I've found several different websites with various age ranges, including the 18 month mark. None as high as 24 though and only one that mentioned hard surfaces as the culprit. My appologies for making an ass of myself :doh:


----------

